# AKC Agility Nationals Video is done - ENJOY!



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hey, I know the music doesn't match but I love that song! :wub:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey, I liked the music !!!!  

I commented on the other thread.......................   

When are you coming to Zanesville, OH show? Hope one of these days.........


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Agility vendors!? Haha- yeah I guess. That's not something I ever considered would be there. Wow- maybe this sport is even bigger than I realized! :rofl:

Nice video- nice runs! If I could offer just the smallest constructive criticism: with agility poles being generally white, the white text was hard to read. I often had to back up the video and pause. Next time you might consider a contrasting forecolor. I really enjoyed your video- thank for sharing!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That was a great video, I bet you guys had fun. Gosh I miss Agility.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> Nice video- nice runs! If I could offer just the smallest constructive criticism: with agility poles being generally white, *the white text was hard to read. I often had to back up the video and pause.* Next time you might consider a contrasting forecolor. I really enjoyed your video- thank for sharing!


 
That's all part of my 'evil' plot to force you to watch over and over and over and over and.........

Hey, if I have to take a few hours to put it together, everyone needs to watch it at least 5 times, right??


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice video! Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> That's all part of my 'evil' plot to force you to watch over and over and over and over and.........
> 
> Hey, if I have to take a few hours to put it together, everyone needs to watch it at least 5 times, right??


LOL! Nice one...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great video! Our obedience club puts on really decent trials- vendors, prizes, gift bags and everything! You'll have to check them out sometime, it's called Tyler Obedience Training Club- TOTC, in Tyler TX.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:bump:


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

How wonderful!!!!! Thank you for taking the time to share all that... you guys did great... Good girlie Bretta for showing of GSD power!


----------

